# iPad owners, recommend your best apps here!



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 11, 2012)

My insanely great girlfriend got me an iPad for my birthday so I'm after good iPad app recs! 

The obvious one I'll be downloading first is Flipboard which I love on my phone but what else is there that really makes use of the tablet?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2012)

Nexus 7 simulator app is good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 11, 2012)

That available on the app store?


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 12, 2012)

What _for?_

If you're going to be using it for work (and probably have a wifi keyboard), IMO Pages, Numbers, Keynote are pretty indispensable.

If you want to try gaming, then (IMO) Infinity Blade II is a benchmark in decent touch-screen design. Real Racing 2 is a very polished racer. Asphalt 6 / 7 are more old skool not-quite-so-high-res arcade-y racers. Total War and Autumn... erm... something... are very credible strategy games, though I've fizzled a bit with both of 'em.

And if you're a hipster, you'll *love* Sword and Sorcery Superbrothers, or whatever the fuck. The one that's ingeniously packaged an awful, awful, dull game under the label 'retro,' and - seemingly - made a mint.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2012)

Work and play!


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 12, 2012)

wrt gaming, I'd be tempted to say 'don't ever buy anything by Gameloft full price.'

Same for EA, tbf, though their sales are a bit more sporadic. One every month or two, Gameloft / EA discount all their stock to 69p. The *very most recent* game'll often be left out, but for things like Asphalt 6, Dungeon Hunter 2 (NOT 3), and EA's Dead Thingy offshoots, it's well worth it.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 12, 2012)

i'll be watching this thread because I'll be buying my first iPad soon


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 12, 2012)

Right.

I've now got my lappy and ipad in the same place, so can type whilst having a browse 

*General*

I can't not recommend something like AppMiner if you've only just got your iPad. Because it'll let you know everything that's on sale. 95% of sale items are crap. Raw crap. But it ranks them for you in order of popularity (overall, and within subcategories like 'games' or 'music'). So you can skim the top 10-20 each day (if that) in a sprinkling of seconds, see the discounted price, go for anything that appeals.

Dropbox. Obv.

Kindle. Also obv.

Splashtop streamer, if you're ever likely to want to run your desktop / laptop from your iPad.

Calculator (of some form. Think mine's just called 'calculator.')

iPlayer, BBC News, C4 news, 4OD, ITV Catchup (if you're really so inclined).


*Music*

I'd def recommend Korg's iMS-20 for the sheer beauty of making ridiculously intricate sounds. And, even, beginning to build a bit of a track.

ReBirth is far more limited in the sounds it can make. But is far easier to put a 16-stepped track together with.

Nanostudio - tbh, I haven't played with it that much since it became a universal app (used to be iPod / iPhone only), but seems to have pretty thundering tweakability / the potential for starting off a decent track. There're certainly videos out there of it being used very credibly. A superb, responsive, independent dev IMU.

Tabletop - cheap, and surprisingly functional (IIRC). Like, lots cheaper than iMS-20 / ReBirth. But with a fair few 'modular' options. I've never really played around with it, but I've often meant to.

Animoog and filtatron (both Korg, IIRC) are kinda fun for putting noises together. But have no potential whatsoever for much more than that - making a noise.

DJay - useful if you like dance music full stop, IMO. The ability to tweak pitch is (for me) an absolute necessity on any iDevice. Because I often want my mixes played back 10-15bpm faster than the mp3 / DJ thinks they should be. Integrates with the iDevice's music library, which makes it more convenient than (e.g.) Cue Play, which needs files separately pre-loaded onto it.

DM1 (DM2?) - think bmd is a bit more of a fan than me. Very nice for putting drum patterns together on BUT BUT BUT all the drum samples are pre-loaded. Zero tweakability. And IIRC, you even have to go with specific 'drum kits' rather than being able to assemble a kit of your choice.

iMS-20 and ReBirth are *occasionally* discounted to half price-ish or less. DJay is, too. Not sure about the others.


*Work*

tbh, I'd stick with the Apple iWork suite - Pages, Numbers, Keynote. Particularly if you're already using them on any other system. I can't abide DocsToGo's layout, but appreciate I'm in an (apparent) minority on that one.


*Pictures / photography*

Not my strong point. Think yours'll have a more interesting camera. I've only got Photobucket, PS Express and a couple of editing programmes installed. Never really used the editing programmes, tbh (tend to put everything on my lappy / desktop if I want to do anything to it).


*Games*

Infinity Blade 2 - superb use of touch controls. I've recently rediscovered it, and accidentally worked my character up to about L200 

Mass Effect Infiltrator - makes really nice use of touch / swipe controls. IMO. EA's latest big launch. IMU linked to a desktop / bigger game. Well worth it, for at least 1 run-through.

Grand Theft Auto chinatown wars / GTA 3 are both excellent ports, IMO.

Gameloft's Gangstar franchise is a rip-off of GTA 3. IIRC, not a bad one, but not a particularly thrilling one either. Gameloft tend to produce technically great, distinctly soulless games.

Dungeon Hunter 2 is a nice dungeon crawler. Think I played it for about 48hrs solid when I first DLed it  Dungeon Hunter 3 is a free-to-play game based on in-app-purchases, with no storyline whatsoever (afaik). So, erm. Yeah. 2, not 3. IMO.

Trainyard is a stonking, small puzzle game from an independent dev.

War of Eustrath HD - bleh. I've tried getting into this several times. I wish I'd had more success. A distinctly old-skool turn-based strategy game. I *wish* I could get more into it. I'm listing it, because it's one of very few games that've lasted on my iPad for well over a year, because I really do admire it / wish I could get into it more 

Total War: Battles - very nicely put together little app. Offshoot of the Sega franchise, but very much scaled down, and based on hexagons / building buildings. A RTS that's worth a peek. IMO.

Square Enix's catalogue - the three FF games (if you like 'em, you like 'em, not sure they're for me); the Chaos Rings trilogy (all of which are - apparently - identical) and Tactics (slow and clunky IMO, but has - again - got a solid following).

The Worms catalogue (Worms Reloaded? and Worms Golf in particular) - yeah. Bit shallow. If you like Worms, they might keep you going for a fair while, though.

Hunters / Hunters 2 - both stonking turn-based strategy games. Can't remember why, but I found 2 more lacking than 1. I played both 'til I got bored leveling up.

Autumn Something - again, an RTS that looks lovely; but which I haven't yet got round to playing. Received very positive reviews, IIRc, and has a lovely look to it.

Civilization - because. Often discounted to a couple of quid.

Trenches 2 - real step up from Trenches 1, and a cracking little RTS / 'waves' game.

Carcassonne - board game. Artichoke is hooked on this. And it's one of few games we've spent some time playing two-player. Very nice implementation, bit of a thinking / strategic challenge.

Ravenmark - turn-based strategy again, and again IMO one of the best independents out there. Can be a bit slow / story-driven at times, but a very well-thought-out battle / unit system. More complex than many iDevice efforts.

Greed Corp - lovely feel to it (IMO). Turn-based strategy. Work out how to kill enemies by gathering enough resources, without destroying the resources you're standing on (resources = the physical land of the island you're standing on).


Tilt to Live - stonking waste of time. Great use of gyroscopic controls.

Word Welder - really nice word game. Like what Bookworm could be like, if Bookworm had been produced 10 years later, and was good.

Robokill - free. Very enjoyable dual-stick 5-minuter. IMO.

Tiny Wings HD - lovely lovely.

AAAaaAAAAaaaaaAAaa - shorter than the full PC version (first release only?) but works very nicely with touch. Can't remember how much it costs, but if it's not too expensive, blates worth a punt.

Aralon HD - nearly forgot that  It's still on my iPad after well over a year, too, waiting another playthrough. Struck me as a very well-built RPG last time I played.


Real Racing 2 - lovely racing game. More 'authentic' than 'arcade.'

Asphalt 6 - as above, but the other way round. More arcade than authentic. And Asphalt 7 is - IIRC - a very cheap adaptation of 6. Think 7 irritated me a bit more, because it kept pushing for social media integration, resulting in (over the course of a playthrough) hundreds of irritating 'no thank you' button pushes.

Reckless racing 2 - top down racer, lots of skidding, moderately good fun, not awesome. IMO.

Smash Cops - FAR more enjoyable (IMO), plenty of smashing shit up, lovely implementation.

MotoHeroz HD - free to play! No need for IAPs (IIRC). No ads! Lovely game mechanics, very good fun. IMO.

Need for Speed shift / hot pursuit - probably a bit dated now, but both lovely games in their own ways. IMO.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuck off, Sworcery is great.

eta: though I suspect that KE wouldn't actually like it


----------



## Firky (Aug 12, 2012)

She needs to get instagram and a bathroom mirror 


OH! It is for you, sorry.

Osmosis is addictive as feck

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/osmos-for-ipad/id379323382?mt=8


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Fuck off, Sworcery is great.
> 
> eta: though I suspect that KE wouldn't actually like it



What's wrong with it?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 12, 2012)

Just a guess, based on things you have said you liked and didn't like in the past.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's wrong with it?


Fucking _everything._


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> wrt gaming, I'd be tempted to say 'don't ever buy anything by Gameloft full price.'
> 
> Same for EA, tbf, though their sales are a bit more sporadic. One every month or two, Gameloft / EA discount all their stock to 69p. The *very most recent* game'll often be left out, but for things like Asphalt 6, Dungeon Hunter 2 (NOT 3), and EA's Dead Thingy offshoots, it's well worth it.



Heh yeah already twigged on this for the iPhone but cheers for your suggestions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Just a guess, based on things you have said you liked and didn't like in the past.



Ah it's point and click for touch devices right? Yeah fuck that shit...!


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 12, 2012)

Machinarium kept me entertained. But it's very much point and click... The thing I would like most is to be able to swap the keyboard for swiftkey...


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 12, 2012)

tangerinedream said:


> Machinarium kept me entertained. But it's very much point and click... The thing I would like most is to be able to swap the keyboard for swiftkey...


I quite enjoyed the other one, too. With the dwarves. The Little Big adventure, or some such.

e2a: and I can always keep Artichoke entertained with *any* hidden object game.

I'm considering giving her an iPad for her birthday, but - tbh - amn't sure there's any point going for anything above 8gb, because all she'll ever use it for is facebook, kindle, and point-and-click / hidden object adventures. And work, perhaps 

I strongly suspect she'll love it for those things. But, still. Think she's up to about 4gb on her iPod, and most of that's videos of our Nigel, and a preposterous backlog of months-old Archers podcasts.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 12, 2012)

Buy an iCade, jailbreak it and get mame on there.

Apart from that the games are a bit underwhelming if you game on superior platforms.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Buy an iCade, jailbreak it and get mame on there.
> 
> Apart from that the games are a bit underwhelming if you game on superior platforms.


 
Oh yeah forgot about iCade!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2012)

I got one!  and then mame becomes a must so I jailbroke. Then downloaded all the old time greats, played obsessively for about 48 hours and then lost interest.  Still glad I got it. Nemesis is harder than I remember it to be.


----------



## cesare (Aug 16, 2012)

iPad secrets. There's a lite version which is free, but the pay for one is good value esp if you're very new to it.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 16, 2012)

Star walk
Recce London


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2012)

games :galaxy on fire 2 hd (basically elite for the ipad )
star collision hd ( basically starcraft for the ipad)

music apps : korg electribe
fruity loops


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2012)

oh and bookman for reading comics


----------



## cesare (Aug 16, 2012)

ITunes U - free university courses. Incredible amount of info/education for free.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Star walk
> Recce London



Yeah Recce is a great app, was running that on my iPhone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2012)

Cheers everyone, these are some great suggestions, many I wasn't aware of!


----------



## pesh (Aug 16, 2012)

AVPlayerHD for playing back pretty much any video file without having to convert em


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 19, 2012)

Ah that's a good one to know. Gonna check out Total War. Really want the HD Civilisation but not going to pay 7 quid for it at the mo!


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Gonna check out Total War.


Might be worth a Youtube first.

It's an interesting game, and better than many. But IME still a bit limited.

Horn looks pretty impressive, too - current game of the week. I've enjoyed my very limited tinker on it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 19, 2012)

Downloaded the lite version, wasn't that impressed tbh. Found it a bit odd with that side on scroll thing...

Having great fun on Magic the Gathering though!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> games :galaxy on fire 2 hd (basically elite for the ipad )
> star collision hd ( basically starcraft for the ipad)
> 
> music apps : korg electribe
> fruity loops


 
GoF2 HD is now on sell for only 69p, snapping it up now!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ah that's a good one to know. Gonna check out Total War. Really want the HD Civilisation but not going to pay 7 quid for it at the mo!



Civ revolution? It's shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Civ revolution? It's shit.



It's nowhere near as good as the proper desktop but it's still a good bit of fun I reckon.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's nowhere near as good as the proper desktop but it's still a good bit of fun I reckon.



Well perhaps if you've never played the pc version. If you have you'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well perhaps if you've never played the pc version. If you have you'll be sorely disappointed.



If you approach it thinking you're getting a full version on your phone/tablet I reckon your expectations are too high. I've played the desktop version since number two and like the iOS version.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If you approach it thinking you're getting a full version on your phone/tablet I reckon your expectations are too high. I've played the desktop version since number two and like the iOS version.



I'm working from the assumption that today's ipads are actually more powerful than the PCs were when civ II or perhaps even III were released. Why not port those over as opposed to a shitter version of the already shit xbox game? I suppose they know their target audience but from a long time civ fan I was a bit gutted. Played it once and then couldn't be arsed tbh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm working from the assumption that today's ipads are actually more powerful than the PCs were when civ II or perhaps even III were released. Why not port those over as opposed to a shitter version of the already shit xbox game? I suppose they know their target audience but from a long time civ fan I was a bit gutted. Played it once and then couldn't be arsed tbh.



Fair enough, as a long time fan I wasn't...


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fair enough, as a long time fan I wasn't...



I might have to have another go then and get back to you as I respect your views on games. 

I suppose I was expecting more. The whole point of civ is the depth of management. I think i'm actually of the view that mobile devices aren't really good for games apart from the select few that are actually designed for mobile devices and therefore work, like labyrinth I & II.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 28, 2012)

Civ Rev has definitely a lot less in terms of management than classic Civ, and games are a lot shorter, but I thought it was quite well balanced for a mobile game - it works well when you only have short periods to play it and don't want a huge long stalemate in the endgame with a huge map and multiple fronts to fight on etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I might have to have another go then and get back to you as I respect your views on games.
> 
> I suppose I was expecting more. The whole point of civ is the depth of management. I think i'm actually of the view that mobile devices aren't really good for games apart from the select few that are actually designed for mobile devices and therefore work, like labyrinth I & II.



Heh cheers, yeah as FM says it has lost something but for me it gained a lot in being a game I can play quick bus rides etc.


----------



## sumimasen (Sep 3, 2012)

Account Tracker is a bit of a lifesaver if you're crap at budgeting your monthly salary.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 3, 2012)

Baldur's Gate is coming out this month. It's the whole reason I bought an iPad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Baldur's Gate is coming out this month. It's the whole reason I bought an iPad.



Can't wait for this, need a good hack n slash rpg for the iPad!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you play it the first time round? It's a HUGE game. The iPad version comes with both expansion packs as well. Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Bastion is £2.99 at the moment and very very good , its kinda like diablo, but not...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2012)

how you liking galaxy on fire ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Did you play it the first time round? It's a HUGE game. The iPad version comes with both expansion packs as well. Can. Not. Wait.



Played it a bit back in the day but played Torchlight last year and rediscovered my taste for this type of game!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> how you liking galaxy on fire ?



Ah haven't really touched it, been playing Magic The Gathering pretty much solidly for the last week!


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 4, 2012)

Interesting


> From Tuesday, licence-fee payers will be able to download BBC programmes from the iPlayer video-on-demand service and watch them offline on Apple'siPhone and iPad at no extra cost, including while abroad. The download function will launch on Google Android smartphones in the near future...Once downloaded, programmes will be available for 30 days, or within seven days of being watched. Up to 50 hours of TV will fit on a 16GB iPhone or iPad, or 25 hours of higher-definition content. Guardian


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 4, 2012)

About bloody time!


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm currently addicted to My Singing Monsters


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2012)

DJ for iPad is a stonkingly good £2.99 at the moment!


----------



## Winot (Oct 10, 2012)

This iPad comes with a SamCam attached:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## 8ball (Oct 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> GoF2 HD is now on sell for only 69p, snapping it up now!


 
Though unless you're on an A5 processor don't go for the HD version (both versions are actually HD after an upgrade, though the textures on the old version are a little simpler).


----------



## 8ball (Oct 10, 2012)

And when you're waiting for a bus and need a quick game fix you can't beat a bit of Temple Run or Jetpack Joyride (both FREEE!!).


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 10, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Baldur's Gate is coming out this month. It's the whole reason I bought an iPad.


No sign yet?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 10, 2012)

As an aside, it irritated me that iPhone friendly games are now billed as HD. Originally, that meant iPad only. Now there seem to be some iPhone only apps that come in two effing versions, hd and standard. 

?


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I believe a listen live bbc radio app has been recently released.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 10, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> No sign yet?



Pushed back to November. Fucks sake.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2012)

Dislike.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2012)

Have to say Netflix is getting a lot of use...great example of how all apps should be...


----------



## sjamsa (Oct 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> My insanely great girlfriend got me an iPad for my birthday so I'm after good iPad app recs!
> 
> The obvious one I'll be downloading first is Flipboard which I love on my phone but what else is there that really makes use of the tablet?


Pulma 3D Puzzle. It is a jigsaw in 3D.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2012)

sjamsa said:


> Pulma 3D Puzzle. It is a jigsaw in 3D.



You just provoked a long time pipe dream of someone remaking Kula World for iOS!


----------



## sjamsa (Oct 22, 2012)

Seriously, play the levels.


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2012)

What's the best app for word processing? I use office on the laptop so something compatible would help....


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 31, 2012)

there is a thread for new apps...


I thought it was a new thread for each one


----------



## peterkro (Oct 31, 2012)

zenie said:


> What's the best app for word processing? I use office on the laptop so something compatible would help....


Pages.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 31, 2012)

The new BBC Radio app is rather lovely and works well on the iPad despite being originally intended for the iPhone.

Pages for word processing works best for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah it's pretty cool.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2012)

Any suggestions for good document annotation apps? Is iAnnotate PDF the best?


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 1, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Any suggestions for good document annotation apps? Is iAnnotate PDF the best?


I would heartily recommend Sailor.

e2a: and one of the cheaper versions should do the job, if you aren't after premium features.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2012)

Have you tried GoodReader?


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 1, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have you tried GoodReader?


Yes.

Insofar as I ever use anything for .pdfs on a tablet, I use goodreader.

I don't annotate with it, though. If I'm annotating, I'll use Sailor.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2012)

Tried finding Sailor but it didn't show up in my search, who's it made by?


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tried finding Sailor but it didn't show up in my search, who's it made by?


 
*calling Fridgemagnet*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2012)

FM?


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> FM?


He's a fan, too.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got the ipad4! At last this thread is relevant to me. Beautiful piece of kit!


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 24, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Pushed back to November. Fucks sake.


4 days left.

fwiw.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 27, 2012)

I've just come across My Recipe Book which is pretty genius.

It comes with a few recipes already handy but basically the gig is you search the web for recipes you want to cook and they get imported into the app for easy reference. So you're basically compiling your own cookbook from freely available recipes online. It has some suggested sites that are an 'easy import' but I just went to a blog and imported the trickier way and it was a piece of piss. You basically highlight ingredients and then click ingredients. Do the same for directions and then you can also farm their handy photo to use also. 

Not bad for £1.49 and imagine it'll be getting a lot of use.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Pushed back to November. Fucks sake.


17hrs 20, tops?


----------



## bendeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Why the fuck don't they allow third party keyboard apps on the store. The on board one is, frankly, shit, and blown away by some of the android equivalents. Is there some massively cunning proprietorial business blag going on that I'm missing?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 28, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> 17hrs 20, tops?



Not sure what you mean? Sold by iPad anyhow. Literally didn't touch it after getting the Note II.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not sure what you mean? Sold by iPad anyhow. Literally didn't touch it after getting the Note II.


Baldur's Gate. Was due for release today, but a fatal flaw (announced this morning) has pushed the iOS version back to next week.


----------



## ash (Nov 28, 2012)

The room is really good


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> The new BBC Radio app is rather lovely and works well on the iPad despite being originally intended for the iPhone.


I can't see how it's better than the standard iPlayer app?


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 29, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I can't see how it's better than the standard iPlayer app?


Does standard iPlayer do live radio?


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 29, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Does standard iPlayer do live radio?


Yes.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 29, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I can't see how it's better than the standard iPlayer app?


Because on the standard iplayer app I was unable to listen to live radio on my iPhone.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Because on the standard iplayer app I was unable to listen to live radio on my iPhone.


Why not?  The facility is there, and it works fine on my phone.

And you said iPad, not iPhone.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 29, 2012)

Nope, still can't get live radio on my iPhone via the standard iPlayer app - maybe there's a secret button I haven't noticed. 

The new radio app is specifically designed for the iPhone, and is x2 on the the iPad.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Nope, still can't get live radio on my iPhone via the standard iPlayer app - maybe there's a secret button I haven't noticed.


 
Radio/Stations/Today/The programme currently being broadcast is at the top of the list.  On the iPad it's even better because you have a multi-channel programme guide to use.



> The new radio app is specifically designed for the iPhone, and is x2 on the the iPad.


The old app is specifically designed for the iPhone (at least the iPhone part is); and I'm not sure what the second part of your sentence means?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 29, 2012)

Perhaps it's less of a faff if you just want to listen to radio?

It does raise the question of why the BBC have made a radio app if iplayer already does all that without any hassle...

My guess is that the radio app simplifies things; avoiding having to click through menus to get where you want as iplayer assumes you want to watch tv.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2012)

Probably more a brand thing..?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 3, 2012)

I know its a game, but The Room is an amazing puzzle game.  I look forward to the the Room 2.


----------



## pesh (Dec 3, 2012)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dub-siren-dx-ultimate-dj-mixer/id376193244?mt=8
nothing livens up Simon and Garfunkel like a well placed dub siren.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2012)

Sunray said:


> I know its a game, but The Room is an amazing puzzle game. I look forward to the the Room 2.


 
Cool will check out.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

It's not worth a thread of its own, so I'll lob it here, but a new report is claiming that half the App Store revenue goes to just 25 developers, which seems rather remarkable to me. 


> *Analyst: Just 25 Developers Grabbed 50% Of App Revenues On U.S. App Store, Google Play Last Month; Earning $60M Between Them*
> 
> 
> Proof, if proof were needed, that the apps gold-rush has resulted in the majority of the riches being concentrated in a few developers’ hands: analyst house Canalys says just 25 developers accounted for half of app revenue on the two dominant U.S. app stores, Apple’s App Store and Google’s Play, over a 20-day period last month.
> ...


More: http://www.canalys.com/newsroom/top-25-us-developers-account-half-app-revenue

*usual caveats apply, this post is for information purposes only etc etc


----------



## elbows (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not saying their numbers are completely right but not that surprising when you consider quite how popular the most popular apps & in-app purchases are. Quickly adds up to staggering amounts which easily match the more moderate revenues that others can bring in. Plus I dont think its much of a secret that its bloody hard to make a living from mobile apps.


----------



## elbows (Dec 5, 2012)

Google's Youtube app is a proper ipad app now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2012)

Google have released YouTube for iPad, and it's very nice! Well worth checking out if you use YT often on your iPad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone tried track changes in iOS Pages yet?


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's about time. But someone please tell me why the fuck you STILL cannot reply to comments??


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 5, 2012)

it's a massive improvement.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2012)

Does seem better but have to agree track changes without comments is stupid.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 5, 2012)

So happy they finally have an official YouTube app! Was getting tedious to have to use the website all the time.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 8, 2012)

Baldur's gate released yesterday, £6.99.

I'm not using my iPad much since getting my iPhone, but might be tempted


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> So happy they finally have an official YouTube app! Was getting tedious to have to use the website all the time.


 
Been using it a lot, have to say really impressed with the iPad version, very nice indeed, so much so that I've increased my YT viewing!


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Been using it a lot, have to say really impressed with the iPad version, very nice indeed, so much so that I've increased my YT viewing!


YouTube is the main reason I wanted a tablet, probably accounts for 80% of my online time.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 8, 2012)

Cow has nothing to say to me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> YouTube is the main reason I wanted a tablet, probably accounts for 80% of my online time.


 
My YT viewing has really shot up since the app came out, using the watch later feature a great deal more and even creating playlists again. Love it!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tablets are perfect for the catch up players too in that respect.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2012)

The Bard's Tale is free at the mo, it's a hefty 1.8gigs but great fun!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 21, 2012)

Ravensword (autocorrect - rave sword ) 2 is just out. 

An *amazing* open world rpg that I've, so far, got a couple of hours on. I'd properly forgotten that games this good could come out, amidst the wealth of generic gameloft shite. 

Also FFIV. Which is painfully expensive, but looking good!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 23, 2012)

Just finished rave swore. Reckon there was a good 20 hrs campaign / gameplay in it. Excellent stuff, IMO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool, will have to take a look. Haven't spent anywhere near as much time with my new iPad games as I'd liked this holiday, still getting started in a Bard's Tale.


----------



## snadge (Dec 28, 2012)

Is there any way to sync an ipad to midi?


----------



## elbows (Dec 28, 2012)

snadge said:


> Is there any way to sync an ipad to midi?


 
Midi as in music? Can you expand on what exactly you want to do? There are a number of options but I dont want to start waffling on till its clearer what you want to achieve.But in a nutshell it can be done via wifi or via a special ipad midi interface hardware, or the ipad camera connection kit & compatible midi usb dongle.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 28, 2012)

snadge said:


> Is there any way to sync an ipad to midi?


iOS has MIDI APIs natively, so decent apps should be compatible, and there are MIDI interface widgets around to let you plug the gear in, so yes, if that's the sort of thing you mean. Don't really know much more than that though I'm afraid.

eta: How peculiar that two people should answer in the same minute to something posted a few hours ago


----------



## elbows (Dec 28, 2012)

We must me in sync, probably not via midi clock signals though.


----------



## snadge (Dec 28, 2012)

elbows said:


> Midi as in music? Can you expand on what exactly you want to do? There are a number of options but I dont want to start waffling on till its clearer what you want to achieve.But in a nutshell it can be done via wifi or via a special ipad midi interface hardware, or the ipad camera connection kit & compatible midi usb dongle.


 

say I want to run Korg's iMS-20 or the kaos pad app on the ipad and sync it to midi sequencer on another computer running cubase, is it possible to control the ipad app through midi and what extra equipment would I need?

I've been looking at ipads and although I really like them I just can't justify the purchase, maybe if I was able to do that that could be the clincher.


----------



## elbows (Dec 28, 2012)

Well if there is one thing that makes an ipad justifiable these days, its probably music apps. There are so many great ones now 

I think perhaps we should move over to the ipad apps thread in the making music forum of u75 if thats ok with you, since its far more specific to this kind of thing, although it doesnt contain the answers to your questions yet.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ipad-music-apps-stick-em-in-here.288437/

I will head over there now, quote you and start to answer your questions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2012)

Civilization Revolution is going cheap, only 69p at the mo.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 30, 2012)

snadge said:


> say I want to run Korg's iMS-20 or the kaos pad app on the ipad and sync it to midi sequencer on another computer running cubase, is it possible to control the ipad app through midi and what extra equipment would I need?
> 
> I've been looking at ipads and although I really like them I just can't justify the purchase, maybe if I was able to do that that could be the clincher.



The IO dock will give your iPad both external midi and and stereo audio capabilities. 

http://www.alesis.com/iodock


----------



## elbows (Dec 30, 2012)

The IO Dock is certainly a full-featured option, but unless you plan to stick with an ipad 2 (or 2nd hand ipad 3) for a long time, its kind of scuppered by apple changing the dock connector on new ipads.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 16, 2013)

Air play it HD is a stonking app that let's you stream any video on the pc on your ipad. It dynamically re-encodes the video and its perfect so far although it appears to not do subtitles but that could just be a setting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2013)

Documents for iPad sure looks useful who need a filing system on their iPad.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 18, 2013)

elbows said:


> Well if there is one thing that makes an ipad justifiable these days, its probably music apps. There are so many great ones now
> 
> I think perhaps we should move over to the ipad apps thread in the making music forum of u75 if thats ok with you, since its far more specific to this kind of thing, although it doesnt contain the answers to your questions yet.
> 
> ...



Soz, can't be arsed to go through that whole thread...

Any recommendations for a basic music making app, which would be good for a total beginner to "learn" (ie piss about...) with? Ideally it should be exceptionally user friendly, but allow you to make a reasonable 3 minute tune from start to finish, and should be a good intro to more complicated stuff, should I feel suitably intrigued.

Cheap is best, free is bester.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 18, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Soz, can't be arsed to go through that whole thread...
> 
> Any recommendations for a basic music making app, which would be good for a total beginner to "learn" (ie piss about...) with? Ideally it should be exceptionally user friendly, but allow you to make a reasonable 3 minute tune from start to finish, and should be a good intro to more complicated stuff, should I feel suitably intrigued.
> 
> Cheap is best, free is bester.


Dance-y music? Or any music?

I'm not aware of many / any free apps that'd be good (or excellent) for music creation. *However* if that was what I was looking for, the way I'd go about it would be to look at the app store / top 100 free music apps. If there's *anything* that's half-way decent for music creation, it'll be somewhere in there.

wrt basic pissing about, I'd have 4 thoughts.

Rhythm studio is £3, but offers quite a bit of functionality. IIRC it's got a synth or two, plus a drum machine or two. It isn't great. But it isn't awful.

Nanostudio is beginning to get a bit dirty wrt pricing. £10.49. It's got, erm, quite a stunning range of adaptability, though, plus veryvery tweakable synths. And it'll import, tweak and adapt any sound samples you could possibly want to use. Last time I was looking (which, admittedly, was a year or so ago), Nanostudio was definitely head and shoulders above most other options wrt the sheer, raging variety of options it offered, its ease of use / interface, and the responsiveness of its creator (there's a website dedicated to Nanostudio, too. Apparently, support is pretty stunning - the move to it being a universal app, for example, was free; despite the fact that the owner could've pretty easily charged another £6 (as it was then) for a new / separate app). It is - IMU - decently ethical wrt its users, largely an independent production / app, and pretty much at the top of what can reasonably be expected from an iOS device.

Korg iMS-20 is dirty-expensive, but routinely half price. I've rarely had so much fun creating a single sound; but it's limited to 6 tracks, it's hard to put together anything unduly complicated, and it is... complicated. The manual is about 200 pages long. IIRC.

ReBirth is £10.49 atm. It's great if you want to use step input to produce an acid track. It has some mods that allow it to produce some slightly different sounds, including a couple that're aimed at (e.g.) DnB. It isn't awesomely tweakable. And step input (IIRC) really does require some forethought - you kinda need to know what you want it to play, in terms of notes, and what they're called. If you've got that sorted, it may well be a good start. I found it a bit restricted and, erm... acid-y.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 18, 2013)

Now addicted to Hay Day


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 18, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Now addicted to Hay Day


Is it basically FarmVille? Or something else?


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 18, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Is it basically FarmVille? Or something else?


 
I never played Farmville, I gather it was popular on that Facebook website thingy?

In Hayday you basically run your farm, most of the win is in buying and selling produce (not eggs and wheat so much as carrot cakes and ice cream) via market stalls and dispatching orders fvia truck and riverboat. More profit means you can buy more farm cats and twee ornamentation. Also, there are random frogs and foxes strolling around the farm and if you're really obsessive you can work out how to heard them into corals, or maybe write messages to other players using raspberry bushes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2013)

Farmville didn't interest me either. Been playing tons of Civ Rev recently though, yeah it's a cut down Civ but it's so playable and perfect for a longish tube journey.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2013)

Starting to think that Evernote is one of the best apps ever invented, so many interesting apps plug into it very nicely and the iOS version is superbly well designed now.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 7, 2013)

Another great app from Touch Press: Pyramids 3D.  3D renderings of the exterior and interior of the Pyramids, and other monuments, and related info: http://www.touchpress.com/titles/pyramids/

This company's apps really are great!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2013)

1Password is on sale at the mo (and for OSX too).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Another great app from Touch Press: Pyramids 3D. 3D renderings of the exterior and interior of the Pyramids, and other monuments, and related info: http://www.touchpress.com/titles/pyramids/
> 
> This company's apps really are great!


 
That's bloody cool!


----------



## Winot (Feb 8, 2013)

Have only just found the Discovr music app.  Brilliant idea, brilliantly designed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2013)

That's pretty neat.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2013)

Infinity Blade 1 has just gone free.

If you don't already have it, IMO there's no justification for not trying it!


----------



## souljacker (Feb 14, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Infinity Blade 1 has just gone free.
> 
> If you don't already have it, IMO there's no justification for not trying it!


 
Downloading now. Is it good?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Farmville didn't interest me either. Been playing tons of Civ Rev recently though, yeah it's a cut down Civ but it's so playable and perfect for a longish tube journey.


My strategy, which nearly always beats Deity difficulty:

First city -> max production.
Build 4 warriors, which you use to explore for huts and barbarians.
City 1 -> max food. You should get a free settler for 100G by now. Settle it in a location with 2 forests if at all possible. Pack your cities in tightly (ie 2 tiles between adjacent cities).
Use your exploratory warriors to block off other Civs' expansion routes if you can. They're stupid and will happily sit with one city for ages with just a single warrior blocking them in.
City 2-> max food.
When cities 1 + 2 get to population 3, set them to +4 production, +2 research.
Produce settlers.
Research Alphabet.
When you have 4 cities set them all to max research and +2 food.
Research Writing, Literacy.
When cities reach population 3, set them to equal food, production and research and start settler production in each.
Research Code of Laws. If you've been doing everything right, it should complete before you build your 4x settlers.
Switch to Republic.
Research Democracy.
Rush settler production if you can afford it.
Switch to Democracy after settler production is finished.
With 8 cities, set them all to max research and +2 food. Only set your "border" cities to have +2 production, which you should put into a random wonder. You're saving it up for defensive units, which you will only build if you have war declared and the armies are actually coming.
Research Navigation.
Send the free galley off exploring for wonders.
As your cities grow to population 4 and 5, start putting some production into a wonder. You're going to cash it out later.
Research University, Invention.

If you get a Great Scientist, put them in wait mode.
Research Gunpowder. Set your largest mainland city to building a Barracks.
Research Steam Power.
Send the free Cruiser off exploring (take a ground unit with you!)
Research Metallurgy.
Research Combustion. If you got a Great Scientist earlier, use them to rush the discovery (make sure your Barracks is complete first).
You now have tanks hundreds of years before anyone else and can happily go on an unstoppable rampage. Cash in your banked production on tanks. Build tanks everywhere. Tanks tanks tanks tanks.
Stop just short of a military victory if you're aiming for one of the peaceful types (which you will find simple to do now that your civ has 20+ cities)

Yes I've played it a lot


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Downloading now. Is it good?


It's a couple of years old now, but... I loved it. It is kinda a pure grinding RPG, insofar as there's no definitive end. There's just several endings that you can tap into (and which you can uncover). Dying leads to rebirths (and, through them, more grinding). Winning leads to different kinds of rebirth (and, through them, more grinding). There's rarely - if ever - a point where there's no challenge, or it gets too easy. And the God King - the main / most common final boss - gains 50 levels each time you beat him (IIRC) and pretty much doubles his level if you try to cheat the game by exiting and hard resetting whilst battling him  There is also a good variety of enemy titans / trolls. It's possible to get to know them all, but they become *a lot* harder and faster as they level up. So even knowing what they're going to do doesn't always help.

The gameplay was completely innovative, afaik. And whilst it's been copied by a few games (Swords and Sandals, erm... Epoch to an extent... Horn, very vaguely... and another one using the Unreal engine) IMO not one of them comes close to the smoothness and quality of Infinity Blade.

I loved it to bits. And played it through something like 50 rebirths and at least one new game plus (i.e., reset all stats and start again with all baddies @ level 50. But with the chance to gain twice as much xp per piece of equipment, so... erm... access to leveling up is considerably boosted, too.)

You might also find it tedious and outdated  (I'd be surprised by the outdated bit, mind - the graphics were / are stunning, and IIRC were updated for Retina.) It can take people two ways. But... it was *the* main game used to advertise the iPad 2 (IIRC) and, IMO, with very good reason. Best use of the Unreal engine to date, IMO.

e2a: typing that, I'm tempted to download it again


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 21, 2013)

http://www.maideinc.com/cadcontrol

Makes using Sketchup/other 3D model apps a while lot nicer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2013)

Cool. There's been a number of decent games recently, Ace Patrol (aside from the shitty in app purchase crap) is really great fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2013)

Been playing about with Status Board this week...quite a neat little data vis app.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 17, 2014)

I've just bought Splashtop which streams the content from your PC over to your mobile device. Which is useful if I'm being lazy and want to stay afk without being afk. Like when lying on my bed. Software seems to work ok but not the high level graphic games. Civ failed miserably. And obvs having a wireless mouse and keyboard then controls what I see on the tablet as long as the PC is in range. Hopefully nobody is about to tell me of another app out there that does the same but better. 

/first world problems


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 19, 2014)

microsoft remote desktop (RDP) works better than splashtop and is also free.  (Assuming you are controlling a Windows computer not MAC)

http://mac.softpedia.com/blog/Microsoft-Updates-Remote-Desktop-Software-for-Mac-and-iOS-432486.shtml


----------



## Numbers (Nov 19, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> Now addicted to Hay Day


Although this post is from Jan 2013, I downloaded this y/day - omfg is it addictive, both the missus and I are loving it..


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't know if anyones interested, but 4OD now supports airplay


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2014)

Hearthstone has new content!


----------

